# DIY Sump Tank



## usmc121581

This is just a rough draft of my DIY project. I'm at work so I'm not able to add pics yet. Just wanted you guys to look it over to see if there are any changes that should be made or I forgot something. Thanks.


How to build your own sump

1. First thing to a sump is the tank or a rubber maid tub. Whichever way you go you need to make sure that it is big enough for the main tank.

Tank size Sump
NanoÃƒÂ¢Ã¢â€šÂ¬Ã¢â€žÂ¢s No need
30-75gal 20gal
76-125 30gal
126-up 40-55

2. The next step is to get an overflow box. (note: If you how a reef ready tank there is no need to have an overflow box.) What you want to do is adjust the box that goes into the tank to the water level that you want inside your main tank. How you do this is by loosening the screw that holds the two boxes together and adjusting the box to the height you want and then tighten the screw. Once this is done. You will want to attach the hose that goes from the overflow box to the sump. The hose should be about 11/2ÃƒÂ¢Ã¢â€šÂ¬Ã‚Â (check the diameter of the over flow box to be sure) the best hose for this is the hose that your washing machine useÃƒÂ¢Ã¢â€šÂ¬Ã¢â€žÂ¢s to drain itself. 

3. On to construct the plumbing to return the water back to the main tank. You can do this with Ãƒâ€šÃ‚Â½ÃƒÂ¢Ã¢â€šÂ¬Ã‚Â PVC piping(6). What you will need and this will be different for everybody is about a 5 foot piece of PVC pipe(6), some PVC piping elbows(5), PVC cement, a saw to cut the pipe, about 2-3ÃƒÂ¢Ã¢â€šÂ¬Ã‚Â of rubber/plastic tubing(1), a ball valve(not pictured), I don't know what the piece is called but it a PVC piece that you can attach a hose to(2), and The piece to screw the hose to the actually PVC pipe(3). Next you want to draw up a plan to build the return plumbing. That is entirely up to you how itÃƒÂ¢Ã¢â€šÂ¬Ã¢â€žÂ¢s going to be run. PVC cement will not harm the fish. After completing the plumbing drill a small hole in the piece that is in the main tank just below the waterline. (This is to ensure that if the power was to go out that the hole stops the water from back flowing to the sump a lot sooner then if there wasnÃƒÂ¢Ã¢â€šÂ¬Ã¢â€žÂ¢t a hole.

3. Next step is to fill the sump with water if you want you can put live sand in it and put some calerapa algae. When putting the protein skimmer/pump in it is a good idea to put a fabric of some sort around so that the debris that enters the sump doesnÃƒÂ¢Ã¢â€šÂ¬Ã¢â€žÂ¢t get sucked back into the main tank.


----------



## Lupin

Seems ok to me.:thumbsup:


----------



## joeshmoe

looks good  :thumbsup:


----------



## usmc121581

Does anyone know how to move this to the DIY section.


----------



## Lupin

usmc121581 said:


> Does anyone know how to move this to the DIY section.


Consider it done.:wink2:


----------



## caferacermike

Would like to add that a sump on a nano is an awesome idea. I have a sump and fuge on my 29g "nano" fowlr. It allows for a hidden 25 gallons of water that help keep my parameters from swinging all over the place. I can lose a gallon of water to evap before I see my salinity swing.


----------



## usmc121581

> Would like to add that a sump on a nano is an awesome idea. I have a sump and fuge on my 29g "nano" fowlr. It allows for a hidden 25 gallons of water that help keep my parameters from swinging all over the place. I can lose a gallon of water to evap before I see my salinity swing.


Thanks for the info, Inever seen a nano with a sump and wasn't sure so I didn't want to say anything about it.


----------

